# Eastern Bikes Reaper



## Bike Lane (23. Januar 2006)

Hi,

wisst ihr genaueres über den reaper von eastern bikes? hält der was aus, weil er ist ja schließlich sehr leicht im vergleich zu den anderen bmx rahmen. welche oberrohrlänge eignet sich für einen 1,85m großen menschen? ich würde mich für 20,5" entscheiden, kann aber meine meinung nicht genau begründen, da ich nicht weiß, welche auswirkungen das auf die fahreigenschaften hat. wie sieht das bei euch aus?

ciao, Marius!


----------



## fullbmx (23. Januar 2006)

da ist wohl 21" besser bei deiner Größe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BruteX23 (23. Januar 2006)

fullbmx schrieb:
			
		

> da ist wohl 21" besser bei deiner Größe


ich dachte das wäre geschmackssache, ich bin auch 1,85 groß und fahr 20,0" und finds gut


----------



## AerO (23. Januar 2006)

ich bin auch 1,87m und fahr 20,6". finds wunderbar.
den rahmen solls wohl auch in titan geben, schonmal daran gedacht? 1kg..


----------



## billi (24. Januar 2006)

nie im leben wiegt der in titan 1kg


----------



## Bike Lane (24. Januar 2006)

Würdet ihr eher zu einem spanish bb raten, oder doch euro? achja, wie sieht es mit der haltbarkeit von dem rahmen aus, habt ihr da irgendwelche erfahrungen, oder würdet ihr mir grundsätzlich zu einem anderen street bike raten. danke!


----------



## alöx (24. Januar 2006)

Warum nich den *Grim Reaper *... der macht luffig fluffig 1,8kg. Sieht ein vllt ein wenig seltsam aus für manch einen. Ich find ihn jedoch sehr geil.

Kost halt noch nen Hunderter mehr.


----------



## Da-MoShAz (24. Januar 2006)

Reaper= schon länger draußen fürn Preis sehr gut!  spanishbb/internal würd ich nehmen
Grim reaper= kommt im März raus kostet 400 Oiros und wiegt 1843g, den gibt es dann auch aus titan und der wiegt denn 1097g !
Moe


----------



## billi (24. Januar 2006)

schick mal n link wo dat steht , sonst glaub ichs net , weil n rennrad carbon rahmen wiegt ja schon 1kg und die sind superdünn und superteuer


----------



## alöx (24. Januar 2006)

Frag nich warum.... aber ich hab das Gefühl es könnte stimmen.


----------



## billi (24. Januar 2006)

wenn es stimmen sollte , dan fährt sich das ding wie n wackelpudding


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AerO (24. Januar 2006)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn es stimmen sollte , dan fährt sich das ding wie n wackelpudding



hast du ihn konstruiert?
bist du ihn gefahren?
hast du ihn überhaupt schonmal gesehen?

tu ma nicht als wenn du ahnung hättest, sondern warte bis irgendwer erfahrungsberichte liefert!


----------



## billi (24. Januar 2006)

wenn beim standard 250L schon steht das er für leute ohne pegs ist und der mit 2.2kilo schon einer der leichtesten bmx rahmen is , dann braucht mann keine ahnung haben um zu wissen das ein rahmen der nur die hälfte davon wiegt nicht grade sehr steiff sein kann


----------



## AerO (24. Januar 2006)

die stahlversion soll laut hersteller 1,7/8kg wiegen.
die titanversion soll sich bei einem kilo ansiedeln.
titan ist nicht stahl...
vielleicht kommste ja selber drauf.


----------



## billi (24. Januar 2006)

na wir werden ja sehen was draus wird


----------



## AerO (24. Januar 2006)

rischtisch.


----------



## RISE (25. Januar 2006)

Ich find den Hinterbau zu lang, da ändert auch das Gewicht nichts dran. Der normale Reaper ist eigentlich auch nicht leichter als alle anderen aktuellen Rahmen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fullbmx (25. Januar 2006)

RISE schrieb:
			
		

> Ich find den Hinterbau zu lang, da ändert auch das Gewicht nichts dran. Der normale Reaper ist eigentlich auch nicht leichter als alle anderen aktuellen Rahmen.



Der Reaper hat einen zu langen Hinterbau ? Ich komme mit meinen Hacken immer am Peg der Hinterbau ist kurz !


----------



## aurelio (25. Januar 2006)

fullbmx schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komme mit meinen Hacken immer am Peg....



Ist doch bei fast allen Rahmen so, ausser man stellt längste Kettenstrebe ein und fährt dazu 160/165er Kurbeln.

Kommt halt auf die Fuß- bzw Pedalstellung drauf an...

Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, kann in dem Fall möglich sein


----------



## DirtJumper III (25. Januar 2006)

ich find, wenn der Grim Reaper noch gut stabil is, dann ist es echt gut für den preis von 400,-


----------



## Bike Lane (26. Januar 2006)

ich hab mir jetzt doch den foetus mit euro bb in grün bestellt. mal schauen wie der ist.

ciao, Marius!


----------



## RISE (27. Januar 2006)

aurelio schrieb:
			
		

> Ist doch bei fast allen Rahmen so, ausser man stellt längste Kettenstrebe ein und fährt dazu 160/165er Kurbeln.
> 
> Kommt halt auf die Fuß- bzw Pedalstellung drauf an...
> 
> Korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liege, kann in dem Fall möglich sein



Fahr meinen Macneil mit 14" Hinterbau (slammed, eigentlich 14.25) und 175mm Kurbeln und der könnte kürzer sein. Der Reaper ist auch mit 14.25 angegeben. Aber tut auch nichts zur Sache.


----------



## evil_rider (27. Januar 2006)

billi schrieb:
			
		

> nie im leben wiegt der in titan 1kg



doch...



			
				billi schrieb:
			
		

> wenn beim standard 250L schon steht das er für leute ohne pegs ist und der mit 2.2kilo schon einer der leichtesten bmx rahmen is , dann braucht mann keine ahnung haben um zu wissen das ein rahmen der nur die hälfte davon wiegt nicht grade sehr steiff sein kann



der stabdard wiegt 1.86kg und ohne pegs weil die ausfaller zu schmächtig sind, würde man diese dicker dimensionieren wären auch pegs kein thema... aber dann wäre der rahmen schwerer... 



			
				fullbmx schrieb:
			
		

> Der Reaper hat einen zu langen Hinterbau ? Ich komme mit meinen Hacken immer am Peg der Hinterbau ist kurz !



habe nen 13.5" hinterbau und komme auch mit 170er kurbeln nicht an peg... fahren will schon gelernt sein!

demnächst sogar nur noch 13.25" CS


----------



## billi (28. Januar 2006)

wieso sollte standard auf ihrer homepage 1 pfund zu viel gewicht angeben ? macht doch 0 sinn


----------



## dirt erich (13. Februar 2006)

ich wollte mal fragen ob jemand von euch erfahrung mit den eastern electron kurbeln hat. (wollte keinen neues thema anfangen)


----------



## Moshcore (22. Februar 2006)

also ich hatte mal nen bmx ti lenker und rahmen beides gerissen deswegen bin ich skeptisch


----------



## evil_rider (22. Februar 2006)

das titan was du hattest, war ja auch billigstmaterial... DF halt! 

und den lenker hat ja der basti gefickt, und ich habs entdeckt, nicht auszudenken was hätte passieren können!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (23. Februar 2006)

ja aber seitdem sorry ti vorerst nur an achsen und so


----------



## Bike Lane (23. Februar 2006)

gegen gutes titan ist nichts einzuwenden. allerdings bin ich kein freund von titan, da es eine geringere dauerelastizität als stahl hat. aber wer es sich leisten kann, sollte titan fahren. ist auch viel schöner zum anschauen.


----------



## evil_rider (23. Februar 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> gegen gutes titan ist nichts einzuwenden. allerdings bin ich kein freund von titan, da es eine geringere dauerelastizität als stahl hat. aber wer es sich leisten kann, sollte titan fahren. ist auch viel schöner zum anschauen.




nen titanrahmen würde ich lackieren... schon aus dem grund, weil ichs so als kleinteil farblich am rad mag, aber nen rahmen oder lenker in titanfarben... lass ma stecken!


----------



## RISE (23. Februar 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> nen titanrahmen würde ich lackieren... schon aus dem grund, weil ichs so als kleinteil farblich am rad mag, aber nen rahmen oder lenker in titanfarben... lass ma stecken!



Ungefähr in demselben Wortlaut lag mir das grad auf der Zunge...


----------



## Jesus Freak (24. Februar 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> gegen gutes titan ist nichts einzuwenden.



   
gibt's auch böses Titan?? Das Gute is des Bösen Feind, was?

Gute Nacht


----------



## evil_rider (24. Februar 2006)

Jesus Freak schrieb:
			
		

> gibt's auch böses Titan?? Das Gute is des Bösen Feind, was?
> 
> Gute Nacht




ja, deutsches oder amititan ist besser als das russenzeugs, da dieses nämlich nicht selten unrein ist...


----------



## Jesus Freak (24. Februar 2006)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> ja, deutsches oder amititan ist besser als das russenzeugs, da dieses nämlich nicht selten unrein ist...



Ja, das is mir scho klar. ich fand bloß den Ausdruck "gutes Titan" ziemlich witzig, warum auch immer. Allerdings gab's auch scho sehr gute MTB Rahmen, die waren aus Russentitan gefertigt, und natürlich wesentlich billiger. Mir fällt der Name nicht mehr ein, is schon ein Weilchen her.


----------



## Bike Lane (24. Februar 2006)

am besten wäre ein bmx aus flagschiffstahl. der liegt ein paar hunderte meter unter dem meeresspiegel und ist das reinste was die welt zur zeit zu bieten hat. ist dummerweise sau teuer und wird für geigerzähler benötigt.


----------



## evil_rider (24. Februar 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> am besten wäre ein bmx aus flagschiffstahl. der liegt ein paar hunderte meter unter dem meeresspiegel und ist das reinste was die welt zur zeit zu bieten hat. ist dummerweise sau teuer und wird für geigerzähler benötigt.




geh wieder zurück ins trialforum!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moshcore (28. Februar 2006)

noch mal zu titan meine vordere Achse von der Proper Nabe ist gebrochen die war aus Titan


----------



## dave81 (11. März 2006)

wenn mal will bekommt man alles klein...egal ob titan, 4130 oder reynolds...ich habe schon 1" kurbel von solid dahin scheiden sehen....


----------

